# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  ZD RODA - Poziv na Tjedan dojenja 2.10.2004.

## zrinka

U Splitu će se promotivna akcija održati u Marmontovoj ulici, ispred McDonald’sa, 2. listopada od 9 do 13 sati. Na Rodinom štandu će se moći dobiti edukativni leci o dojenju kao i sve dodatne informacije vezane uz područje našeg djelovanja. Na štandu ćemo prodavati zlatne vrpce, simbol zlatnog standarda u prehrani djece, isključivog dojenja i nastavka dojenja uz dohranu nakon 6 mjeseci.

U suradnji s Klubom trudnica i roditelja Split, održati ćemo RADIONICU O DOJENJU u 18 SATI, u prostoru Zdravstvene ustanove „Sano“, Trg Hrvatske bratske zajednice 3a u Splitu. 
Radionicu će voditi dr. Blanka Labura, roditelji edukatori Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split te polaznice Rodine edukacije za pomoć mamama pri dojenju.

dodjite i pridruzite nam se!  :Smile:

----------


## brane

mi ćemo prošetat do rive pa ti se javim na štandu kao i obično ...

----------

